# fingerprint loop



## AuntAggie

Hola, foreros, esta pregunta quizás pertenece en otro lugar, pero mi pregunta es ¿Como interpreter "fingerprint loops"?  Mi intento "vueltas de huellas digitales".  De veras, yo no sé exactamente qué son estos "loops".   Gracias por sus ideas!

(fenixpollo edit: this post and its replies were rescued from another thread on a different topic.)


----------



## Santander96

AuntAggie said:


> Hola, foreros, esta pregunta quizás pertenece en otro lugar, pero mi pregunta es ¿Como interpreter "fingerprint loops"?  Mi intento "vueltas de huellas digitales".  De veras, yo no sé exactamente qué son estos "loops".   Gracias por sus ideas!


 En este caso, sería "curvas".   How do you want to use it in a sentence?  That's important to know.


----------



## AuntAggie

Santander96 said:


> En este caso, sería "curvas".   How do you want to use it in a sentence?  That's important to know.


Gracias, Santander, eso me ayuda bastante.  Estoy tratando de interpretar el testimonio de un perito en las huellas digitales acerca de las 3 partes de las huellas que examinan para indentificar el dueño de las huellas.


----------



## Santander96

AuntAggie said:


> Gracias, Santander, eso me ayuda bastante.  Estoy tratando de interpretar el testimonio de un perito en las huellas digitales acerca de las 3 partes de las huellas que examinan para indentificar el dueño de las huellas.


Cool.  FYI, another way to say "digital fingerprints" is huellas dactilares. (Huella digital o dactilar)


----------



## AuntAggie

Santander96 said:


> Cool.  FYI, another way to say "digital fingerprints" is huellas dactilares. (Huella digital o dactilar)


 
Hola, Santander,  mil gracias por su ayuda inmediata.  Ahora tengo otra pregunta.   ?Es más correcta usar huellas dactilares que huellas digitales?  Le agradezco muchísimo su ayuda.


----------



## Santander96

AuntAggie said:


> Hola, Santander,  mil gracias por su ayuda inmediata.  Ahora tengo otra pregunta.   ?Es más correcta usar huellas dactilares que huellas digitales?  Le agradezco muchísimo su ayuda.


Sure.   If you view the link I cited above (here it is again: Huella digital o dactilar), you will see that both terms are interchangeable.  "Dactilar" comes from the word _dáktylos, _which is a term relating to the "dedo" (finger). It's a more high-tech word in Spanish and is not as well-known as "digital".  Digital is a learned word derived from Latin.  But honestly, none of that is all that important in this post. To my knowledge, it is just as professional to use "dactilar" as it is to use "digital".


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

AuntAggie said:


> Hola, foreros, esta pregunta quizás pertenece en otro lugar, pero mi pregunta es ¿Como interpreter "fingerprint loops"? Mi intento "vueltas de huellas digitales". De veras, yo no sé exactamente qué son estos "loops". Gracias por sus ideas!



Refiriéndose a las huellas digitales, son "presillas".


----------



## AuntAggie

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Refiriéndose a las huellas digitales, son "presillas".


Perfecto, Gracias, Sprachliebhaber.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Referido a patrones dactilares, los loops se traducen generalmente como "lazos", aunque también se utilizan los términos "bucle" y también "presilla", como indica Sprachliebhaber (aunque confieso que este último término no lo había leído antes; aunque existen variantes, los que a mí me resultan más familiares son estos: arch/loop/whorl; arco/lazo/espiral).


----------



## AuntAggie

Gracias, ChemaSaltasebes, lo más que yo pueda aprender, lo mejor.


----------



## shoam

AuntAggie said:


> Gracias, ChemaSaltasebes, lo más que yo pueda aprender, lo mejor.


Cuanto más aprenda mejor


----------

